
Unpatched Apache reverse proxy flaw allows access to internal network - Garbage
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/408532/unpatched_apache_reverse_proxy_flaw_allows_access_internal_network
======
narad
RFC link. [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-
dev/201111.mb...](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-
dev/201111.mbox/%3C20111123142321.GB22547@redhat.com%3E)

